# can you use a fluval u series in a fry tank



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Can you use a fluval U series filter in a fry tank safely?


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

I would stick with a sponge filter driven by an air pump.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

yeah i was having some issues, basically the tank was empty just sand in it, 
and i used a hose to suck a bunch of wigglers out of my big tank and put them in there own before my overflow box and sump ended up eating them, anyways long story short when i sucked the wigglers out i also sucked up a bunch of unfertilized eggs and fuzzy crap that the mom tossed in the base of a flower pot in addition to the fry, so being unable to seperate them at that time i tossed it all in the tank,

and now the fry <like 250,> at least are free swimming i wanted to get that crap outta there but there are so many fry i was unsure of how to seperate baby fish from crap , and i had an extra u3 filter just sitting around, anyways i have been using an aq 30 with a sponge but this munge lets call it just sticks to the bottom and with the sponge on the intake it doesnt pull it in it just kinda lays around,

i did a big water change but there was still a bunch in there , but when i poured the new water in it kinda all broke up so i think its just gonna need like daily water changes and eventually the fishies will be big enough to remove and place in a "clean" tank and i can rip the other chamber apart

if these werent my first crack at these 3/4 jag 1/4 convicts hybrids i would say screw it and just clean it out and whatever is left is left but i dont wanna lose any of them because i really have no idea what there gonna look like , my jag x con is basically the shape of a con with a jag mouth and patterning , being these are gonna be 3/4 jag and 1/4 con I dont really have a clue so the more survivours i can have the better my end result will be ..

anyways i have scrapped the u series filter idea and im just gonna try and do daily water changes and eventually it will clear up, or the fish will be big enough not to trip out about it so much ... thanks again.
Shawn


----------

